# Naturally induced auditatory hallucinations with music *safe*



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

Probably not everyone can pull this off, but its pretty funny and amazing

1. Play a cool relaxing song you like and know like the best, for me, i picked Crimson & Clover by Tommy James and You can call me al by Paul Simon (Put the volume on a comfortable level)
2. Lay in bed.
3. Rest, enjoy the music and eventually fall asleep (This can be hard for some people but for me it's no problem)

Now here comes the tricky part, make sure your headphone stays on while you are sleeping and make sure the 2 songs are on repeat

And the tricky part is that you will have to wake up, feeling a bit dazed, and within 2 hours, this chance is highly possible since you made sure the headphones will not get removed from your head, so when you would normally turn in your sleep, the chance is big that you will wake up, sometimes this is too tricky for some people.

Now what happens when you wake up the music you are hearing is all over the place and sounds totally different, for me the instrument parts were sped up and the vocals were slowed down a bit and somehow still in sync! This amazed me, sadly for me it didn't last longer than for 25-30 seconds.

Question:
Why does music sound different when you just woke up?

Answer:
When you're tired, it takes more work for your brain to process everything and it sounds like the music is trying to catch up, leading to funny effects.

If you are curious you might wanna try this. I bet my life on it to say that it's harmless.

Enjoy.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2012)

wow dude cool but im not gonna try it sounds scary lol


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

Lol i understand.

But just for everybody's information, there is nothing to be scared about, i'll explain you.

You know how you wake up when someone is calling your name right ? or when you hear a loud noise (a bang or something) Now the sound happens 2-5 seconds before you wake up, but still your brain is processing it, with constant noises your brain is trying to catch up with it, resulting in a sort-of natural noise remix







So it happens every time you wake up basicly.

But don't try if you don't feel comfortable!


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2012)

TheStarter said:


> Lol i understand.
> 
> But just for everybody's information, there is nothing to be scared about, i'll explain you.
> 
> ...


well that sounds cool brobro cop if anyone tries it post here and let us know how it went


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

that's probably not a true hallucination, probably some hypnogodgic effect


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

kate_edwin said:


> that's probably not a true hallucination, probably some hypnogodgic effect


*Transition to and from sleep may be attended by a wide variety of sensory experiences. These can occur in any modality, individually or combined, and range from the vague and barely perceptible to vivid hallucinations.*

Hypnagogia = Hallucinations 9 out of the 10 times


----------

